# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met Sauna's en Thermen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met WellnessBoot (Mill)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
WellnessBoot
Hoogveldseweg 1 
Mill (NB)

Bezoek de website van WellnessBoot

*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met WellnessBoot (Mill).*

----------

